# Transport for a trailer



## JWT (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi all,
I am looking to purchase a new horse box (trailer) in the UK but will not be able to actually get there to collect it.

Does anybody know of any specific transporters who might be able to do it for me?

It'll be going from Sunderland to Kent so quite the distance!

Thanks!


----------



## JWT (Oct 16, 2018)

I have found this company Shiply who seem to do what I want. Does anybody have experience with them?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you searched on facebook in your local area for horse sale pages? I would post the question there to see if someone can give you info and suggestions. Most of the people are on the american continent and won't be of much help.


----------

